# calcular



## andy98

Hola, 

He creado una app para móviles y la deseo regalar a la comunidad de Alemania. Pero por desgracia no se alemán. En realidad deseo hacerla para los idiomas de toda la comunidad europea pero solo se español.

En principio voy a empezar con el Alemán alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias < ... >. Os pongo la lista de palabras a traducir.

< ... >
Calcular    
< ... >


----------



## alanla

l He aquí mi lista. Creo que sería muy útil tener una frase completa para acertar un poco mejor ciertas palabras. Alguien de habla alemán puede comprobar la lista para averiguar si es la mejor forma de expresar lo que quieres decir:
< ... >
Calcular = berechnen 

< ... >


----------



## baufred

Antes de traducir hay que aclarar las funciones denominadas:

< ... >
calcular - berechnen > de acuerdo .... como imperativo para que siga un cálculo  >> berechne!
< ... >

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Hola, y muchas gracias por adelantado con respecto a vuestra ayuda. Por favor tomar "Calcular" como cuando tienes una suma y debes de obtener un resultado. Un profesor diría a un alumno, Por favor Calcula esta suma.

Espero que este suficientemente aclarado.


----------



## baufred

y así:
*calcula  -  berechne*  .... imperativo ;-)

o en sustantivo:
*cálculo  -  Berechnung*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Gracias Baufred me quedo con Calcula = Berechne, en mi caso es imperativo aunque lo ideal es un verbo "Calcular" pero como no me la definen pues me quedo con las ganas de saberlo. Si me la pueden definir como verbo mejor.


----------



## baufred

>  *calcular  -  berechnen*  > como verbo 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Por mi estupendo me quedo con "berechnen" es el termino exacto que necesito. Muchichisimas Gracias de verdad por tu ayuda.

Saludos.


----------

